# Warning: Factory Sales (Lee Presses) in Harford WI -



## armed_preacher

Heads Up - Warning - Factory Sales (Lee Presses) www.factorysales.com

On April 1st I placed an order for a Deluxe Press Kit and dies. A return email receipt stated that delivery would be "3-4 weeks." My credit card was charged on that same day.

It is now May 6 and I still have not received my order. Several emails to the company have gone answered. *Two previous phone messages have gone unreturned. I just attempted to phone FACTORY SALES AGAIN and when told to leave a message I was greeted with (phone) "mail box is full."
*
I am moving in two days, need to change my shipping address, and for a week now I haven't been able to get a response from the Company.

I am posting this just as a "heads-up." *I would think twice about orderiing from Factory Sales in Harford, WI.*


----------



## kev74

Call your credit card company and take it up with them. I use American Express for all online transactions and they have backed me up several times.


----------



## armed_preacher

kev74 said:


> Call your credit card company and take it up with them. I use American Express for all online transactions and they have backed me up several times.


Already in process.... just wanted to share this with the forum......


----------



## clanger

It's 'only' been 4 weeks so..... but maybe shoot 'em a fax with a cover letter requesting a c/b. 

262-673-9273 FAX 

Or try calling as soon as they open maybe? 

They are getting killed right now with orders, as you can imagine why. 

I'm thinkin' of buyin' stock in ammo and reloading companies!


----------



## armed_preacher

clanger said:


> It's 'only' been 4 weeks so..... but maybe shoot 'em a fax with a cover letter requesting a c/b.
> 262-673-9273 FAX
> Or try calling as soon as they open maybe?
> They are getting killed right now with orders, as you can imagine why.
> I'm thinkin' of buyin' stock in ammo and reloading companies!


Actually, I did send a FAX first thing this morning. I understand that these places are busy but how long would it take them to shoot back an email? I've phoned at different times and on different days. I've sent numerous emails. I've now sent a fax. But if their phone box is full I don't have high hopes that they will pay too much attention to a fax either.


----------



## clanger

Copy that- 

Hang in there.... 

I'm getting ready to order a .38spl shell carrier for my 1000 so.... 




I'll meet ya down the street and we can cry over the same beer when I get on the 'hurry up and wait list' too...


----------



## armed_preacher

clanger said:


> Copy that-
> 
> I'll meet ya down the street and we can cry over the same beer when I get on the 'hurry up and wait list' too...


The issue is NOT having to wait. Waiting goes without saying in this environment. The issue is that I cannot get the company to repond to phone, email, OR fax. Send another email this morning as well as called. No one ever answers the phone. Msg's are not returned.

I don't mind waiting but I do need to change the shipping address. That's all I'm asking.....


----------



## Steve M1911A1

At this point, you could tell your credit-card provider that the charge against your card is a fraud, due to non-delivery. You should then request a reversal of the charge, A.S.A.P. That should take care of the problem.
Next step would be to go to a more reputable dealer, like Natchez, to place the order again, once the fraudulent charge has been removed.

Your card should not have been charged for the sale until the merchandise had been shipped. That's good business practice, as done by reputable dealers.


----------



## MS Skeeter

After you get the charge reversed you can go to Kempf Gun Shop online they have a ton of Lee loaders and accessories in stock.


----------



## mtlmgc

I ordered a small case feeder for my Pro 1000 and received it within 4-5 days, it was in stock, I ordered the other parts I needed from Midway USA a bit cheaper. Sorry to hear you had a bad experience with Lee, they have always done good by me. As previously stated, I'm sure they are totally swamped right now.


----------



## RustyFN

I agree with MS Skeeter. KempF has a large stock of Lee equipment and won't charge you until it ships. Good people todeal with.
Rusty


----------

